#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  PVTi components

## besucher

Hey all,

I've got a question regarding the PVTi programm of ECLIPSE. 

I have got a PVT Analysis and I would like to input it in PVTi... 3 Samples (500g of net-weight each) were taken from the reservoir and one out of them contains gas (50g out of the 500g is gas) and has a GOR of 58:1.
Out of this last sample the gas composition was determined, so i have the vol% of C1-C6, CO2 and N2 content as well es the relative gas density (in comparison to air)

Now my question is: How do I create the full component system in PVTi, because obviously we have C7+ components.
Is it that 90% (because 450g is liquid and 50g is gas) of my components is C7+ and the 10% is gas with the given component volume % ?
What about the two other samples which were taken ? The GOR is about 6:1, but 500g were taken as liquids under reservoir conditions..



I am pretty sure somewhere I made a mistake...?

Any advices how to create my PVTi model is aprecciated. Thanks in advance.See More: PVTi components

----------

